# Mothers milk tea while pregnant?



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Is it safe to start drinking mothers milk tea right before my edd? I wasnt sure if it was safe while pregnant. TIA!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Mother's Milk tea usually contains fenugreek which is not advised for use during pg because it can cause uterine stimulation.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. So at 38-39 weeks it should be ok since baby will be term right?


----------

